# xcopy batch file...how to close?



## tss (Mar 2, 2004)

I know this is something simple, but my head hurts and I'm hopped up on sinus medicine and need some help. Running a simple batch file on Win98 machines to copy My Documents folder out to the server for backup. Looks like this...

xcopy c:\mydocu~1 y:\mydocu~1\ /e
exit

Why won't it close the DOS window? I'm sure I'm missing something easy here. Thanks!!


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Try

xcopy c:\mydocu~1\*.* y:\mydocu~1\*.* /e
exit


----------



## tss (Mar 2, 2004)

Great! That did the trick! Thanks for the help! Tomorrow, no medicine...


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

I'm surprised that worked. It doesn't do anything any differently on my box??

But, if you select the BAT file, right mouse > properties
Program Tab and Select Close on Exit, the window closes when finished.


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

that maybe because you don't have a y drive, whitphil?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Well, I didn't use the EXACT syntax. 
(the Invalid Drive Specification error would also have been a huge hint, if I had)



I copied from C to D!!


----------

